# Date of Service for PC and TC portion or remote device chekcs



## geigert (Dec 28, 2012)

In our office we have a question about what date of service to use when billing out our remote device checks.  
For example, the transmission was received by the system on 11/20 but our office was closed that day so our device nurse did not pull this transmission and gather and distrubte the report until 11/24.  Would we bill the technical component (e.g 93296, 93299) on 11/20or 11/24?
Also, what date should we bill for the professional component on (e.g. 93294, 93295, 93297, 93298)?  Our physician did not review and sign off on the report until 11/26.  Should we be biling date of service 11/20 or 11/26?

Any feedback would be appreciated and if you have any references we could use when talking to the providers about this that would be great!


----------



## Ginger Avery (Jun 13, 2014)

*Remote Pacer Checks*

I am currently dealing with this same issue.  Did you ever receive a response?  I am waiting to hear back from the Heart Rhythm Society to see if they can provide some type of documentation or transmittal.


----------



## kmuerth (Jun 9, 2015)

*zoll life vest*

I am also running into confusion about these cpt codes. I am currently researching using 93745,26 for when my doctor orders a zoll life vest to be put on a patient during a hospital visit. still looking into what kind of separate report will be needed to justify this. 

I am also trying to figure out the remote interrogation for this wearable defibrillator system. The Directors here are asking how can the physicians bill for when for the analysis retrieval, review and report of what's going on with the device when the patient thinks they have had an event???? 
I read somewhere on novitas website that the monitoring of this device is the same as the implantable device which leads me to think we can bill the 93295 every 90 days starting one month after they have had it...or do I bill the 93282 with 26 modifier for professional component? Do I contact the remote center to make sure their dates are matching up with ours??? help lol


----------



## mceisele (Jun 22, 2015)

For the original question, Palmetto provides the following clarification:  



> "Current Procedural Terminology (CPT) code 93299 is the technical component (TC) of CPT code 93297 for an Implantable Cardiovascular Monitor (ICM) system or CPT code 93298 for an Implantable Loop Recorder (ILR) system. This service involves cardiovascular data or interrogated ECG data transmitted to a monitoring center, an independent diagnostic testing facility (IDTF), and reviewed by an electrodiagnostic technician, which is a certified cardiographic technician employed by the IDTF. The data is then transmitted to the physician for review.
> 
> The CPT code 93299 is only reimbursable to the IDTF that is gathering and transmitting the data to the physician. The CPT code 93299 may not be submitted by the physician when an employee of the physician retrieves and reviews the data received from the IDTF....
> 
> ...



If you are not the IDTF, you should only report the 93297 or 93298 for the physician services.  

HTH.
Celeste


----------



## laura.capetillo (Sep 8, 2015)

*MLN Matters Place of Service (POS) and Date of Service (DOS) Instructions for Interpr*

This may help: 

https://www.noridianmedicare.com/provider/updates/docs/mm6375_POS_DOS_Diagnostic_Tests.pdf 

Date of Service (DOS) Codes
As of July 1, 2010, Medicare contractors will consider, and providers must
remember, that the appropriate DOS for the professional component is the actual calendar date that the interpretation was performed. 

For example, if the test or technical component was performed on April 30th and the interpretation was read on May 2nd, the actual calendar date or DOS for the performance of the test is April 30th and the actual calendar date or DOS for the interpretation or read of the test is May 2nd.


----------

